# Good Luck Guys



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Tomorrow is the first day of tree rat season. Good luck and be safe.......Rich


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

You guys have fun, i have gotten roped into helping a friend move all his belongings due to incompatibility. I told him to stick it out another day or two to be sure, but he wouldn't. So today im a mover not a hunter. Maybe tomorrow.
..
Huntinbull


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Huntinbull, Backlash and I were wondering where you were this morning. We hunted from 7:30 till 12. Seen 2 chimpmunks , 2 piles of deer poo and 1 squirrel. My 4 year old son is the one that pointed the squirrel to me. It busted me and ran off. Oh well theres Saturday if anyone wants to join me...............Rich...........B.T.W. I did find some camo netting and a pair of Simmons 10x50 binoculars today. Nice meeting you today Jim and we'll do it again whenever you want................Rich


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Rich,
Hope to have some work out of the way by Saturday. Had a buddy drop off an s-10 with a fervent request i have the MOTOR n TRANS changed by this weekend! So no Squirrel huntin for this wrench monkey til the s-10 runneth. Got it nearly pulled today so should be good by Friday or saturday if i can keep at it. Sorry you guys didnt git em going this morning. Always next time out.
..
Huntinbull


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Rich,
Saturday morning is a go for sure. Hope to see you there. Don't think i will be bringing the dog as i will be stopping on the way home to skirt a trailer. 
..
Huntinbull


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Where are you guys heading this weekend? 

I got bored yesterday with a lack of doves flying at Wellington, so walked into the woods. I spotted a fox squirrel within 15 minutes and blew his nose clean off. I heard him moving on the ground and actually got too close to him (10 yards away and 10 yards below him), so just aimed in front of his head. I kind of felt bad, as he was just looking at me with a "where'd you come from?" look.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Shreve lake as far as i know. Richs63corvair was going to be there hunting and i am going to try tog et there too. Rich if you read this will you be using shotgun or 22?
..
Huntinbull


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be out after squirell in the morning and will post my results.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Bull I can't make it tomorrow due to I have 2 porches I HAVE TO paint tomorrow. I can hook up with you Sunday evening around 3 if you have no plans. I just got done painting the interior of this 4 bedroom 2 bath and I need to finish the porches tomorrow due to they have a couple looking at it on Monday morning at 9. Sorry for the inconvience.......................Rich


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i may hit west branch sun if you are aloud to hunt their on sun lake erie perching for me sat morning out of fairport.........jim


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

2 sat. 1 today. Didnt see very many. Need to find some private land to hunt. Im about sick of this overhunted public land.


----------

